# Saddle searching - looking for the impossible!! Cornwall



## lisa-tredellans (27 February 2017)

I'm on the lookout for a 17" xxw saddle for a flat backed cob to do some jumping in. 

Does anyone have anything going, or can anyone recommend makes/brands/styles to go for?
I have already spoken to Bridget O'Meara about it too but if anyone has any suggestions they will be much appreciated.

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## HeresHoping (27 February 2017)

There are a couple of Kent & Masters on  eBay. The gullets can be changed.


----------



## HeresHoping (28 February 2017)

I meant to say, Kent and Masters and the Thorowgood range do a cob tree. The newer K&M have cut back panels to help with big cobby shoulders. I rate them highly, they are the only thing that fit my flat backed, broad shouldered (traditionally built  ) Connie.


----------



## honetpot (28 February 2017)

Balance saddles come in xxw, as they are built to be padded out.


----------



## horsimous (2 March 2017)

Ideal h&c


----------

